# Our new baby Lucy



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's adorable!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks! She's so tiny but her momma is taking good care of her


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Cuuuute!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

